# Confused About Points For Shopping



## Bradley Bitzer (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello All,

So, in my new quest to earn points for things I do anyway, I am trying to figure out how to earn points from Tivo, eBay, Weight Watchers and iTunes, as is listed on the Amtrak Guest Rewards sight. However, I can't really find how to do it, short of clicking the links. When I do that, it brings up the regular site for all of them, so I am a bit confused (and feel like a moron.)

Does anyone else use shopping for points earning? And are they they same points as if I was earning the points from travel?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome!






The *IMPORTANT* thing first is that you *MUST* enter via the Points for Shopping portal to earn AGR points! (Example: Even through Best Buy earns AGR points, if you enter directly via BestBuy.com, you will NOT earn AGR points!



) When you enter thru Points for Shopping, there is a "cookie" entered that says you should earn points for this purchase.

I can't speak specifically for the others, but here's how to earn points from iTunes:


Enter thru the Points for Shopping portal on your computer
Purchase your song/app
Go to your phone and select your app (as if you were going to purchase it)
A screen will come up saying


> You already purchased this app! Would you like to download it again for free?



Chose "Yes"!
You earn points from iTunes

I have never bought a song, but I think it's the same way. Most sites only post points once a month, so it may be awhile before they post.

These points count for your total points earned, but do not count as "Rail Points" - which is only used to determine status Select or Select+).


----------



## GiantsFan (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought a few things off itunes a few weeks ago ... still waiting for the points to post


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2011)

Like I said, most only post once a month, so allow 4 to 8 weeks. (I also have some waiting.) And most important, did you initially enter thru Points per Shopping?





Many times, I always re-enter via Points for Shopping just prior to the final checkout, just to be sure I qualify for points!



Even if you enter say Best Buy via the Portal, but then go to the Sears site to compare prices, that will remove your Best Buy cookie - and you will not earn AGR points!



So just before checkout, I re-enter Best Buy via the AGR portal to be sure I qualify!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 3, 2011)

You also need to use whichever browser and version supports whichever setup they have. How do you know which browser and version they're expecting you to use? You get these points by dumb luck in my view. Half of them never show up and none of them are worth the effort required to fix it when it goes wrong. Only buy what you would already buy from that specific seller at that specific price even if none of these monkey points were being offered. That way you won't feel bad when the points never show up.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 3, 2011)

As sad as it is, whenever I use AGR's partners for shopping, I take a screen shot, while pulling down the history, to show my actual path. Once in a while you can see the AGR cookies in the address bar.

I must say, it has saved my butt, in terms of arguing with the AGR Gods, on a number of occasions.

I guess I just kind of assume the points won't post, and am happy when they do.

Kind of like a train trip on Amtrak!


----------



## Mike S. (Jan 7, 2011)

rrdude said:


> As sad as it is, whenever I use AGR's partners for shopping, I take a screen shot, while pulling down the history, to show my actual path. Once in a while you can see the AGR cookies in the address bar.
> 
> I must say, it has saved my butt, in terms of arguing with the AGR Gods, on a number of occasions.
> 
> ...


AMEN!


----------

